# Almost done...!



## PackRat (Oct 1, 2007)

This bike sat in the gangway for 30 years or so ...  but she's lookin' good lately!!  Powdercoated by yours truly (ok, the boyfriend did the powder, but I did the blasting!) -- almost done, we have to finish the train headlight, chainguard, and original tank (picked this one up for the meantime) and then she's off to the striper's!
ENJOY!






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## donp (Oct 1, 2007)

that bike looks beautiful. i spent the last two days assembling my 41 colson that is back from the body shop. got most of it together, just need to relace the wheels.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 1, 2007)

looking good


----------



## J.E (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great.I just traded a twin to that bike for sme parts for my 1936 Shelby airflow.


----------

